# Gun Holster Reviews and opinions



## CB Jones (Feb 6, 2018)

Bought this Cross breed Mini Tuck IWB holster to try with my Glock 43 yesterday











Only friction retention (what I wanted) but it feels good and tight.  I feel it shouldn’t come out while running or in a scuffle.

How high it sits in relation to your waistband is adjustable.  I have it set in the highest position for now.....but will try it in the lower positions later.

So far in the high position...really easy draw and easy to get a god grip.  And reholstering is pretty easy one handed.











Conceals well....kinda a pain in the **** putting it on but it is stable once you do. 

So far in the 4 o’clock position it is pretty comfortable. 3 o’clock position was a no go as it dug into my leg when I sat down.

Normally I just carried it IWB w/o a holster.  Will take some getting used to not feeling the gun in my waistband.

Will try to keep this review updated.


Any opinions or reviews of other holsters would be welcomed.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 6, 2018)

I've got lots of holsters from most of the big names. Mostly IWB but a couple shoulder or ankle holsters. 
I find myself almost exclusively wearing the Alien Gear neoprene IWB rigs. They're incredibly compfortable from day one.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 6, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I've got lots of holsters from most of the big names. Mostly IWB but a couple shoulder or ankle holsters.
> I find myself almost exclusively wearing the Alien Gear neoprene IWB rigs. They're incredibly compfortable from day one.



I actually wanted Alien Gear....but they didn't have any in stock and I would have had order it.  I needed it by Thursday so I went with the Crossbreed.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 7, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I actually wanted Alien Gear....but they didn't have any in stock and I would have had order it.  I needed it by Thursday so I went with the Crossbreed.



I've ordered from their web site numerous times. Delivery has always been quick, but if you need it NOW, you need it NOW.
My favorite local gun shop carries Alien Gear, but only (as you'd expect) part of the line. 
The only (minor) issue I've ever had with the Alien Gear holsters is the belt clips. My carry gun on the vast majority of days is a Glock 19. After about 3 years, the plastic belt clips are getting worn and don't grip as firmly as they used to. No big deal. They've got a lifetime warranty, so I'm assuming they'll just ship me a couple clips when I email them.


----------



## Buka (Feb 7, 2018)

I have a Blackhawk, level three. Off duty I carry in my pocket.

My work side arm is a nine. I forget what kind. It's black.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 7, 2018)

Buka said:


> I have a Blackhawk, level three. Off duty I carry in my pocket.
> 
> My work side arm is a nine. I forget what kind. It's black.



I have a Blackhawk for my Sig P220 but my agency banned using Blackhawk holsters on duty last year.  But I always liked it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 7, 2018)

This is my "don't tell me you can't conceal it" shot. There's a Glock 41 under there, complete with extended threaded barrel, light, and laser.



Proof shot. I figure if I can conceal this, a little Glock 19 certainly shouldn't be a problem.

 

This is custom, since nobody makes a stock one to fit exactly this configuration. It's rigid, and not quite as comfortable as the Alien Gear, but it's also not a gun I would typically carry. In part because it has a 2lb trigger pull, which, while awesome for a range toy or home defense weapon, is too light for a carry gun.

 

This is the configuration it generally sits in. Next to my bed, in a gun safe specifically designed for suppressed weapons. I haven't got a way to carry it like this, but I've occasionally thought about getting a custom shoulder rig made. It would have to be vertical with tilt out. And I'd have to wear a trench coat. But it would be cool.


----------



## Buka (Feb 7, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I have a Blackhawk for my Sig P220 but my agency banned using Blackhawk holsters on duty last year.  But I always liked it.



How come they banned it? Not that I find that surprising at all.

EDIT -
I used to work this same job back in 07. Had to go back east to help care for the wife's folks. Had a Blackhawk then, gave it to one of the guys. When I came back here he was now working for the Agriculture inspectors and had, in turn, given it to another guy.

That other guy was now the Deputy Chief. So....when I get back and get issued the junk holster they gave me, I had asked about a Blackhawk, which I had just bought. "No, no, no," they said, "_not department issued_." As they're saying this I notice the the Deputy Chief has it on under his Aloha shirt and is trying to casually not get into the conversation and walking away. I giggled to myself. Put on my new Blackhawk that very day. Nobody said nothin'.

I guess _don't ask, don't tell_, works around here, too.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 7, 2018)

Buka said:


> How come they banned it? Not that I find that surprising at all.



Not by anyone in our agency but on other ranges there have been a lot of ADs by shooters when they draw.  As the push the release and draw their finger falls into the trigger guard and causes an AD.

I think it was mostly new shooters but the department didn’t want the liability and banned them.


----------



## Buka (Feb 7, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Not by anyone in our agency but on other ranges there have been a lot of ADs by shooters when they draw.  As the push the release and draw their finger falls into the trigger guard and causes an AD.
> 
> I think it was mostly new shooters but the department didn’t want the liability and banned them.



I can see their point!  
Spent a lot of time on ranges, only saw an AD once. Wasn't an officer, and he was a brand spankin' new shooter, first time on the range other than when he got his license. I thought he was going to have a heart attack, it scared him so badly. Hyperventilated so much we were just about to call the medics when we finally talked him down. We then spoke to the guy who was apparently teaching him. One of the guys hooked him up with someone else.

Scary stuff, them ADs.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 7, 2018)

I have so many holsters I can't keep track of them all.  Crossbreed makes a great holster and AlienGear is comparable but at a lesser price.  I find myself utilizing AlienGear holsters and a combination of ankle and several others.  No one holster does all the jobs I need so I use several.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 7, 2018)

Thinking about contacting some holster companies to see if any of them want to donate some of their holsters for attendees to try at an UC seminar and school we put on.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 7, 2018)

AlienGear, comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 7, 2018)

Danny T said:


> AlienGear, comfortable right out of the box.



That seems to be the consensus, so far.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 8, 2018)

Buka said:


> How come they banned it? Not that I find that surprising at all.



Notorious for ND. People (mostly inexperienced ones) tend to press the release with their finger (as they must) and then keep pushing as they draw, resulting in their finger entering the trigger guard prematurely, and them shooting themselves in the butt.
I have never personally owned one, but I tend to think of this as a training issue more than a design issue.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 8, 2018)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I have so many holsters I can't keep track of them all.  Crossbreed makes a great holster and AlienGear is comparable but at a lesser price.  I find myself utilizing AlienGear holsters and a combination of ankle and several others.  No one holster does all the jobs I need so I use several.



Very true. I've got a couple ankle holsters and a couple shoulder holsters, because sometimes IWB just doesn't work. For example, I wore an ankle holster at my youngest daughters wedding. It was outside. In Texas. In summer. IWB doesn't work super well with a tux. And I didn't expect to wear the jacket more than absolutely necessary, so ankle holster FTW.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 8, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> In Texas. In summer. IWB doesn't work super well with a tux



Isn't that what they invented cummerbunds for?  To conceal your gun under.  Right?

I do something like this when I have to wear a suit....but in the 3 or 4 o'clock position.  (I hate the appendix carry....don't like having a pistol pointed at my junk all day.)


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 8, 2018)

Any suggestions on companies to contact and request test holsters.

I'm thinking:

Aliengear
CrossBreed
Urban Carry
Brave Response 
Concealment Solutions
Desantis

Any other brands ya'll would suggest?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 8, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Isn't that what they invented cummerbunds for?  To conceal your gun under.  Right?



They're generally too tight, honestly, but could work. I put a Glock 26 in an ankle holster instead.
I've also occasionally worn one of those tank tops with the armpit holsters built in. They're not fast to access by any stretch of the imagination, but you can wear them under just about anything. And they do offer excellent concealment. Despite their ads, I don't find anything larger than a subcompact (think Glock 26-sized) to be comfortable in those shirts.



> I do something like this when I have to wear a suit....but in the 3 or 4 o'clock position.



I wear tuckable holsters, generally, but its very slow and awkward to draw. So assuming I'm wearing a jacket (which I probably am, with a suit) I'll just tuck the shirt and leave the gun exposed. It's covered by the jacket.
I also pretty much always remove my gun and place it in an under-dash holster when I'm driving. Behind the hip is uncomfortable, really difficult to access, and tears up the leather. If circumstances are such that removing the gun isn't a practical option, I wear a shoulder holster.
Frankly, I'm not generally all that chuffed if the gun gets exposed. I've taken my jacket off in restaurants when carrying IWB, although I do not recall ever doing this with a shoulder rig. Nobody seemed to even notice (since the gun is most concealed by the chairback anyway...) and certainly nobody cared.
My tailor is at least gun savy. She puts a patch in the lining of my jackets over where the gun rides, so when it inevitably wears faster than the rest, the patch can be easily and cheaply replaced.



> (I hate the appendix carry....don't like having a pistol pointed at my junk all day.)



Appendix carry is idiotic. While certainly not common, negligent discharges and mechanical failures DO happen; my brother, who was an LEO, had a single action Browning drop the hammer and fire while it was holstered. He was standing in line at the grocery store. No impact on the gun or anything like that. Put a crease in his butt cheek and a hole in the floor and may possibly have resulted in a customer pooing themselves. A purely mechanical failure. Had he been using appendix carry rather than behind the hip, I might very well have two fewer nieces. And possibly one fewer brothers. Because femoral artery. The fact is that there just isn't much to be seriously injured in the back. The opposite is true of the opposite.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 8, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Not by anyone in our agency but on other ranges there have been a lot of ADs by shooters when they draw.  As the push the release and draw their finger falls into the trigger guard and causes an AD.
> 
> I think it was mostly new shooters but the department didn’t want the liability and banned them.


As a firearms instructor -- there are 2 problems with the Blackhawk Serpa holsters.  The first is the potential for an accidental discharge because the draw includes a motion similar to inserting your finger into the trigger guard, and so there is the possibility of a careless or inexperienced or severely adrenalized shooter getting their finger into the trigger before the gun is drawn.  Yeah -- possible doesn't mean it'll happen, and "it'll never happen to..." until it does...  Training issue, absolutely... but sometimes you plan for the lowest common denominator.  And there are plenty of documented cases of that happening...

The other potential problem with is that if anything blocks that push-button lever release -- the gun ain't coming out of the holster.  Like, say, a pebble in a scuffle... or just general schmutz in being in a cruiser...  The leather cover on my old Safariland ALS hood holster was chewed to hell by the console in our cruisers.  I'm far from the only one...  I don't want to think what may have happened to that paddle-release assembly along the way...  For me, this is the deal breaker.  Here's a link documenting it.  It's the quickest that came up in a quick search, take it for what it's worth.  Like I said, the possibility is a deal breaker for me, even if it's only happened in "rigged" tests...  Murphy loves to mess with cops too damn much.

I'm also attaching a file from FLETC about their holster study on these.


----------



## Charlemagne (Feb 8, 2018)

Like many of you, I've tried a number of options

For leather, Erik at HBE Leatherworks does great stuff.
H.B.E. Specialty LeatherWorks

For synthetic, I prefer StealthGear, particularly in the deep South with as hot as it gets.  I've tried Aliengear, Comp-tac, etc. and I really like the StealthGear the best.  It's comfortable the first time you wear it, and breathes like no other holster I've tried. 
Stealth Gear USA | USA Made Concealable Holsters & Mag Carriers | Performance Concealed Carry Holsters Home Page


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2018)

G Code has good holsters as well and there ride tight to the body.  The Incog Eclipse is very nice.

Home


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 8, 2018)

Charlemagne said:


> I've tried a number of them as well, like many of you.
> 
> For leather, Erik at HBE Leatherworks does great stuff.
> H.B.E. Specialty LeatherWorks
> ...



Will add those to my list to contact


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 9, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Any suggestions on companies to contact and request test holsters.
> 
> I'm thinking:
> 
> ...


Galco. When I carried, I rarely carried IWB (I don't like it, and if I ditched the gun and holster because I wasn't allowed to carry it into a location, my pants were too loose). Galco's Double Time (actually a previous product that was called "convertible" I think) was a good solution.

EDIT: Looks like Double Time isn't the IWB/OWB thing I thought it was. But I'm pretty sure it was a Galco holster.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 9, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Galco. When I carried, I rarely carried IWB (I don't like it, and if I ditched the gun and holster because I wasn't allowed to carry it into a location, my pants were too loose). Galco's Double Time (actually a previous product that was called "convertible" I think) was a good solution.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like Double Time isn't the IWB/OWB thing I thought it was. But I'm pretty sure it was a Galco holster.



I've got a Galco OWB for my Para P14-45. It's nice, but not nearly as comfortable as the AlienGear IWB, in my opinion. The difference may well be that if I can't carry my gun for some reason, I just remove the gun and leave the holster in place.
That's the only Galco I own (off the top of my head...) so I'm not saying anything about the full line.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 9, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I've got a Galco OWB for my Para P14-45. It's nice, but not nearly as comfortable as the AlienGear IWB, in my opinion. The difference may well be that if I can't carry my gun for some reason, I just remove the gun and leave the holster in place.
> That's the only Galco I own (off the top of my head...) so I'm not saying anything about the full line.


With IWB, leaving the holster in place is more practical. With OWB, you’re still wearing a visible holster (if I took off my jacket, for instance). I never seemed to get around to having multiple holsters I liked (a bunch of crappy ones and one I liked), so the dual-purpose one suited me best. And ensured a more similar draw in the two positions.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 9, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> With IWB, leaving the holster in place is more practical. With OWB, you’re still wearing a visible holster (if I took off my jacket, for instance). I never seemed to get around to having multiple holsters I liked (a bunch of crappy ones and one I liked), so the dual-purpose one suited me best. And ensured a more similar draw in the two positions.



My response to the idea that someone might see the holster is ‘so what?’  I’m not even all that concerned about the gun printing or my shirt moving and exposing the gun (like grabbing something off a shelf). There is no place in the US where wearing an empty holster is a problem. When I fly domestically, I pack my gun as required by the idiots in the TSA, but I wear the holster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 10, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> My response to the idea that someone might see the holster is ‘so what?’  I’m not even all that concerned about the gun printing or my shirt moving and exposing the gun (like grabbing something off a shelf). There is no place in the US where wearing an empty holster is a problem. When I fly domestically, I pack my gun as required by the idiots in the TSA, but I wear the holster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me, it was partly a matter that I was sometimes heading to client sites, as well. Perception is a concern sometimes.

I never took my gun with me when traveling, except when I was driving - and sometimes not then, either. Just too many differences in laws along the way, and too many places I couldn't have it with me.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 10, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> For me, it was partly a matter that I was sometimes heading to client sites, as well. Perception is a concern sometimes.
> 
> I never took my gun with me when traveling, except when I was driving - and sometimes not then, either. Just too many differences in laws along the way, and too many places I couldn't have it with me.



Maybe I’m less concerned with perception. It’s just a leather (or whatever) pocket with nothing in it. If commented upon, I might well take the opportunity to explain why it’s stupid to ban guns carried by licensed carriers. 
As for travel, most states have reciprocity these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 11, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe I’m less concerned with perception. It’s just a leather (or whatever) pocket with nothing in it. If commented upon, I might well take the opportunity to explain why it’s stupid to ban guns carried by licensed carriers.
> As for travel, most states have reciprocity these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The issue with reciprocity for me was the differences in where carry is allowed, and how a location has to post notice that it isn’t. Even between Sc and NC, there’s a significant difference. In NC, it isn’t really worth having CCW, to me. Can’t carry anywhere alcohol is served, or admission is charged, and a host of other limitations, and any business can exclude weapons (and a surprising number do). When I lived in SC, remembering the (usually more restrictive) laws for all the different states I traveled to (at the time, nearly every week) was more than bothersome.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 12, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> The issue with reciprocity for me was the differences in where carry is allowed, and how a location has to post notice that it isn’t. Even between Sc and NC, there’s a significant difference. In NC, it isn’t really worth having CCW, to me. Can’t carry anywhere alcohol is served, or admission is charged, and a host of other limitations, and any business can exclude weapons (and a surprising number do). When I lived in SC, remembering the (usually more restrictive) laws for all the different states I traveled to (at the time, nearly every week) was more than bothersome.



There's a readily available booklet that costs maybe $20, and is updated annually by an attorney who specializes in gun law that does a state-by-state breakdown. I get a copy every year and when we go on road trips I toss it in the car. Nothing to remember, since we just look up a state shortly before crossing the border.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 12, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> There's a readily available booklet that costs maybe $20, and is updated annually by an attorney who specializes in gun law that does a state-by-state breakdown. I get a copy every year and when we go on road trips I toss it in the car. Nothing to remember, since we just look up a state shortly before crossing the border.


It was more difficult back then, of course. And in so many cases, where I wasn’t allowed to carry/possess covered (still does) much of where I’ll be.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Feb 13, 2018)

Okay, you guys sold me on Alien Gear IWB for my glock 20. Now I have to give it a try.  Taking my CPL class next month.  I was thinking about a chest rig since it's a bigger piece, but I always carry on my right hip in the woods and at the range ( also in the woods).  Thought it best to keep everything in the same area.  Tried changing where I wore my tool pouch once, couldn't grab the right knife without fumbling or looking first.


----------



## Charlemagne (Feb 13, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> Okay, you guys sold me on Alien Gear IWB for my glock 20. Now I have to give it a try.  Taking my CPL class next month.  I was thinking about a chest rig since it's a bigger piece, but I always carry on my right hip in the woods and at the range ( also in the woods).  Thought it best to keep everything in the same area.  Tried changing where I wore my tool pouch once, couldn't grab the right knife without fumbling or looking first.



You're in Michigan it looks like, so it might not matter so much, but I found the StealthGear to be every bit as comfortable as the AlienGear out of the box, but you don't get the accumulation of sweat behind it.  It's obviously up to you, but I thought I would mention it.  

Cheers!


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 17, 2018)

CB Jones said:


>




So after 10 days wearing it, I really like it. 

It is comfortable in the 4 o'clock position but even as the leather backing is breaking in it is still uncomfortable at the 3 o'clock position (Leather backing digs into my leg when sitting).  

I haven't changed the position (high to low) of it and it is still in the high position.  I like it there as it's easy to get a good grip while drawing....also with the leather backing you don't feel the gun in the holster but in the high position its easy to inconspicuously bump it with your elbow to check and make sure its still there (yeah, I'm paranoid like that).

What I really like is that it is tight against you and because of that it conceals really well.  5 days at Mardi Gras and no one seemed to notice it....even in the sea of people on Bourbon Street bumping up against me.  Also, although it is only a friction retention holster its tight enough to retain the gun in the holster while running and in scuffles.

Again, its comfortable....I was wearing it 16-17 hours a day with no problems.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 17, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> inconspicuously bump it with your elbow to check and make sure its still there (yeah, I'm paranoid like that).


I thought I was the only one who checked from time to time to make sure it hadn't magically fallen out.


----------



## Coup De Grâce (Feb 20, 2018)

In my opinion there is no such thing as a perfectly safe holster.  This being said I believe that the primary problem with Blackhawk SERPA holsters is the outstanding lack of proper trigger finger control that is often exhibited by novices.  I carry two primary types of holsters:  A friction lock, Blade-Tech, custom Kydex holster that's mounted on a single-point Tek-Loc clasp.  Because I'm ambidextrous I'm able to wear the same holster either IWB, or OTB on opposite sides of my body.  In more than 50 years of doing these things, the worst — and I do mean the worst — holster accident I ever had involved losing my footing, falling forward, and catching the butt of my pistol on top of the arm of a nearby chair.

As I fell that chair's arm acted as a lever, and pulled my fully charged (C-0) Glock out of my Blade-Tech friction lock holster, and sent my gun flying across the room!  The pistol didn't spin; and there was no rotational torque, at all.  It was just a straight forward fall from less than 3 feet up in the air; and it landed on a hard linoleum-covered concrete floor.  Happily (and under the described circumstances) that Glock lived up to the advertising copy, and (unlike the HUD tests) didn't accidentally discharge.  Still, it could have; and all this from a freak accident that nobody ever saw coming.  Needless to say this event, kind of, cooled me off from carrying anybody's friction lock holster.

For the past five years I've frequently found myself carrying and using a SERPA holster.  It is true that any sort of blockage underneath the release lever will prevent that lever from moving; and the pistol is not going to come out of the holster; but, the judicious use of a Dremel Tool can go a long way toward getting the pistol to release with no more than a strong tug.  What I really dislike about SERPA holsters is the demonstrable fact that far too many people do NOT know how to keep their trigger finger straight during the draw — the complete draw!

Handgun shooting novices and/or pistoleros who are under significant time pressure have a tendency to release the lock — not with a perfectly straight and flat index finger, but — with a somewhat curled trigger finger which is allowed to drag up the side of the holster, and ...... Bang!  Off goes a negligent (not an accidental) discharge.  Know what?  In a good five years of use something like this has never happened to me; but, then again, I've always had scrupulously correct straight trigger finger control.  A lot of other shooters don't understand when I say this; but, after having been shot three times, I have an almost instinctive fear of and a good healthy respect for guns.

When it comes to all firearms I never forget; and I never make any sort of careless mistakes.  My proprioceptive reflexes are very well trained; and, regardless of whatever holster I'm wearing, a handling mistake is less likely to happen.  (Not impossible, mind you, but less likely to occur.  I am also a firearms instructor.  Do I allow pistol students to use SERPA holsters?  No, I do not.  If, however, I've got an experienced shooter  (like, say, an Army Ranger) on the firing line with a SERPA on his hip,  I'll watch him for awhile; and if I don't see any 'red flags' then I'm fine with that particular shooter using a SERPA.

A Blackhawk SERPA holster is not an easy device to use; and a lot of drawing experience with a handgun is required; but — level III holsters excluded, and in the right hands — a SERPA holster is no more, or less dangerous than any other holster.  A healthy amount of personal caution and respect for the weapon  is always a prerequisite to all safe gun handling.  I always caution students not to focus on the speed of the draw; focus, instead, upon removing a pistol correctly from the holster.  Speed comes with frequent use and familiarity; and it should be allowed to develop, naturally, as a direct consequence of regular practice and repeated use.

Personally, I won't be giving up either my friction locked Blade-Tech, or my SERPA holsters.  Along with an acquire knowledge of what can, or might, go wrong I simply maintain a good healthy respect (or 'fear', if you will) of all firearms and related equipment.  I handle numerous guns and equipment all day long, day after day after day; and it's a personal safety attitude like this that has kept me out of trouble for many years now.  It's not the gun; it's not the holster; it's the shooter, instead; and, yes, some sort of freak accident can always occur — So never relax, and never let your guard down!


----------



## Buka (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Coup.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 20, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I thought I was the only one who checked from time to time to make sure it hadn't magically fallen out.


Very normal habit... and a wonderful tell to look for if you're trying to see who's armed around you...


----------

